# Biggest aqaurium has an elevator inside it!



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Maybe people have seen this, maybe not.. but damn it looks cool











> Positioned in the center of the hotel complex, the base of the AquaDom rises 26 feet above the ground floor. Visitors have the unique experience of ascending through the water's depths as they ride a split-level glass elevator from the ground floor up seven floors, through the center of the AquaDom. As they rise they experience an array of colorful corals, rock formations and a myriad of over 2,000 fish.


http://www.icm-corp.com/aquaDom.htm


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

thats pretty cool, i wonder what cool fish they got in there


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> One million liters of artificially created seawater are recycled once every hour to ensure that the aquarium occupants are given the best possible environment while maintaining a perfectly clear viewing experience for visitors.


id like to see this set up


----------



## fnord23 (Aug 20, 2004)

Bet that costed someone a few dollars!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

damn


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

its a shame they dont have agressive fish like P's or cichlids though


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is really cool. Need to schedule that on my next trip.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Thats phat.


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

Thats sweet where is it located.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats frigin badass


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Thats awes0me, bets its a bitch to take care of


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Thats pretty cool,







.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That aquarium is in a hotel in DUbai!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice find


----------



## xi0n (May 3, 2004)

That's the tank in radisson sas hotel in berlin.
25 m high, 250000g (1.000.000l) saltwater with over 2500 fish in it....AWESOME!!

By the way, if anyone go to dubai...check out this restaurant; The Burj Al Arab - Al mahara. It's the most insane thing I've ever seen. Starting by a one minute virtual tour before you enter the restaurat...giving you the feeling of going one tha bottom of the sea in a submarine, and then docking into the restaurant before you enter....Aquariums everywhere in there....INSANE!!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome














.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

HUGE monster tank!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

holly smoke!!!!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

That is the coolest tank i have ever seen even on picture. if i win the lottery, i would build that tank if possible and keep bunch of african tigerfish.







badass tank


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

cool tank

i have a question for mods, y havent you moved it yet, it does not have any piranhas...

(see, i should be a mod, if i were one, it would be in non p pics now)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

now that sweet..toss in some sharks...oh yeah...

thanks for sharing


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I need one of those in my house someday


----------



## redbelly4 (Sep 13, 2004)

thats so cool


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

:nod: sweet


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Amazing...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)




----------



## mike65 (Sep 12, 2004)

Imagine the filtration..


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I want one like that


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

who ever said money cannot buy happiness is a complete f*cking moron..

that is amazing..


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

that is one awsome tank














imagine a shoal of Super reds or Caribes in there!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

What if the elevator got stuck!?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

p's would be too skittish to keep in there.. the elevator goes up, the p's swim down.. the elevator goes down, the p's swim up.. youd only see them for like too seconds as they r swimming away..
i wonder how they feed them..


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

sooooooooooo awsome


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Damn... I wish I could see it in person.

Heres a few more photos from the site:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's a bit overkill I think









but very awesome


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

The Deep, in Hull, England, has a 2.3 million liter (600,000 gallons) tank thats 33ft deep and has a public elevator . Its stocked with large sharks, morray eels, rays etc. Wish I'd taken some photo's.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn thats one sweet tank!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

wow, that thing is huge


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Damn that is one big aquarium!!!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

did i see divers in there?



> What if the elevator got stuck!?


panic attack to the max


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

thats the most ridiculous setup i have ever seen


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

goddamn that a dream tank right there


----------

